# Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...6 weeks old!! :)



## lilspaz68

Kijiji ad...

_2 white males very friendly and 2 hooded rats one male one female ( have had one litter, she is expecting another. free. for $10 will provide their cage and accessories (one cage is 2 months old from wal mart has 2 attatched houses) other is got tubes and accessories to attatch also.
both whites are in one cage and both hooded in the other cage._

I emailed and got this...

_HI,
Thankyou, originally all 4 were in the same cage and my son kept the white ones for himself (4 yrs old) the other 2 got along great and when the female gave birth in may I seperated her. when I gave away the last baby in the begining of july I put the male rat back with her near the end of july. I am not possitive exact date she got pregnant. My son has lost interest in the rats for the last month or so. And I really only feed, and change their cage, I will pat them. Unfortunatley I cannot find my cord to the camera, thaey are nice rats, they do nip from time to time as they are not being held regularly especially the female when she had babies with her, before they would never nip. All 4 were born from my original rat in dec 07.
I would defently give away without their cages aslong as they are cared for. My husband has a ball python, and I do not want them to become dinner.
you are more than welcome to come anytime tommorrow or before 6pm on friday, I will be bac
k sunday night if next week is better for you. I am located in richmondhill a bayview and major mackenzie.
please call me at ******* my messages are not set up, so if no answer please try back in awhile I could be outside with my kids.
thanks jennifer_

A lovely woman picked them up the next day and told me the real situation...

2 Habitrail cages, pine, fed on hamster mix, cheetos, cheez whiz sandwiches, baby crackers and whatever the kids shoved through the bars. We also found out that the babies previously were fed to the boa...  ...shall I go on? Another lovely woman who helps out with rescue situations behind the scenes drove them to me at work.
I had an e-spay appointment booked for Monday...


Once I got a really good feel of little Sweetie I realized those babies are coming soon. Vanessa suspected but I was sure we had awhile yet *DOH* They are moving inside, low down in her belly. You get fooled by the belly but then you realize how tiny she is and she _does_ have one very preggy belly.

These rats are much younger than 8 months as claimed...I would say a malnourished stunted 4-5 months (IF we count that Sweetie had a prior litter). BUT I guess the word stunted is definitely wrong to use in this case, they are beautiful little happy rats. A bit nervous but they all really want to love someone. Very little effort to make these guys practically bomb-proof.  I re-intro'd the sweet brother back to his PEW brothers, completely uneventful. I found him cuddled up to one of them on the shelf. Poor Sweetie is confused, where is her big Brother???  She would huddle down and he would stand over her to protect her, it was soo incredibly sweet! 

I weighed them all and am still in some shock.
The brother Dexter is 240 grams
Leon the bigger PEW is 221 grams
Lucas the tiny shyer PEW is 202 grams
Sweetie even with her baby weight is only 196 grams. 

Dexter

























Leon









Lucas does NOT dangle :yelcutelaugh:









â€œLeon, hide me!!â€









And last but never leastâ€¦Sweetie

































Someone found the fleece box


----------



## fpmonkee11

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure....*

They're so cute.  Good luck with them!


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure....*

Adorable, let us know how her delivery of those babies goes!


----------



## Brizzle

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure....*

Aw, they're adorable.

Sweetie is just tooooo cute. I want her. Lol.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure....*

Well I woke up this morning, listened and then opened Sweeties cage. She popped her head out and nipped me! LOL

The birth seems to have gone very easily (thank god, I had trouble sleeping worrying about her tiny malnourished body doing this work!), and we have 8 little bubs this morning J

She seems more nervous than most that I will take away her babies from her, so it will take some time before she can trust her babies can stay with her until they are weaned.

She never made a nest, and I had to pile soft thick TP over them. No milkbands so I am praying they were just born. She was licking butts like a good â€˜un though 

Sweetie has deflated!

















She did the warning nips to the hand as I had to fix up her cage a little. I had to fasten up the ramp a little (she still likes to sit up there instead of on her bubs :rollJ and removed the waterbowl and replaced it with a waterbottle (cannot have drowned bubs :sad-pJ

Then she popped up to the cage door and I picked her up. She lay in my lap getting stroked like last night and seemed very relaxed. I weighed her quickly, and she is 166 grams now :shock:

Then I popped her in the fleece box and did a proper check.
We have 3 dark eyed babies, and 5 light eyesâ€¦1 is a teeny runt that javakittie has named Zotz already, since no ratbabies shall be unnamed if they have a chance at passing.

I put a penny beside them for comparison (donâ€™t worry they were out a total of a minute)


















A dark-eyed baby

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A light-eyed baby

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and the wee active runt Zotz

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










When I put Sweetie back in she came running back as if to say â€œLook what I did!!!!â€









And now we pray to the Milk Gods!


----------



## Hallie-Mae

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure....*

Gosh they're gorgeous 8O !! 
Cruel people, how could they even consider doing that to their pets  ??
But I'm glad it's going well so far, good luck ! That little runt is so cute !
My GiGi is a runt, and she's the healthiest of the lot  So there's always a very good chance !


----------



## ration1802

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Well done Sweetie-pie!! Congrats to you (and Gramma who is going to be grey soon if them bubs don't get their milk bands!) 

LOVE that last pic!

Goodluck!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Sweetie would like to thank everything for all the well wishes


----------



## twitch

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

oh wow! look how big those eyes are! so cute! i hope she and her babes continue to do well.


----------



## 2boysloose

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

SHE IS THE MOST ADORABLE MAMA I HAVE EVER SEEN!!! Her eyes are so gripping, lol.
Gorgeous bubs, and I already love the name Zots.


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Lilspaz that comment you made that she seemed more nervous than most that you were going to take her babies away was just heartbreaking, especially considering her first lot of babies were taken away  

Poor dear little things. 

I hope everything works out for them because they deserve to have a wonderful life.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Well, Zoe, this little girl has lost every bit of her nervousness now. I lift up the fleece and shove her under now...hehe. She is bouncing around and soo easy to pick up and cuddle...amazing transformation for a very frightened girl.

Sadly, Sweetie's family is now down to 7...the little runt Zotz didn't make it.  Now we have to start pulling for the next smallest, Pez. she's in better shape than little Zotz was but she has very little milk belly.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Whereas the others have lovely lovely milkbellies! :joy: 
















The darkeyed girl especially

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I did a preliminary sexing this morning, just for fun. My hats off to those people who can sex at 1 day old!! Look for ano-genital gaps? They are soo tiny there are NO gaps...hehehe. But I *think* I have 6 girls and 1 boy...I'll be curious to see if I am right, since I will start sexing them every day.  I accurately sexed the Bronlings (my only other oops litter) at 3 days old.

Sweetie ran at the cage door and crawled out onto my hands herself...she's amazing! You'd never guess that 3 days ago she was a frightened shy little girl living in a Habitrail with her brother! Taking pics can be very difficult because she's always running up to my face and crawling on my shoulder or sniffing my mouth. LOL
I got one though :lol: 









I woke up to all 3 boys entwined with each other on their shelf....awwww *Heart*


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

What a doll Sweetie is, my goodness! How amazing that she's come around full circle like that.

Can't wait to hear more updates. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Oh I'm really pleased to hear how well Sweetie is doing.

There's something very touching about an animal who has been badly let down by their people but who is so willing to trust again.

Meanwhile I'm sorry to hear about Zotz but fingers crossed for Pez and the rest of the babies.

Keep us posted please!

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## junior_j

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

They are adorable , i really hope they continue to thrive , if it wernt for you these babies might not of been alive at all , by the sounds of this family who had them!
Jess x


----------



## Supermunchie

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

Congrats!
They are all so sweet 
Dexter is so handsome.


----------



## rat_ratscal

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

are you keeping them all? because im getting a new cage soon.... *starts convincing*


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

I am rehoming the sweet boys (Sweetie's brothers) first and then I will figure out what to do with the babies. Sweetie and a daughter or 2 will be staying.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

And back for your viewing pleasure...Sweetie's Sugarbabies featuring Pez!!!! *cue applause*

Pez is in the foreground









Sleeping like eepers









Who are going to be the variberks? :lol:









2 of the black-eyed babies are dark skinned and then there's this little one...









Ooops!!!









Pez shows off her wonderful milkbelly









She's so strong now









And beautiful :heart:


----------



## ration1802

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *

*applause* !!!

Whiskies and ears! Awwwwwwww


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...We have Bubs!! *



lilspaz68 said:


> Ooops!!!


That pic is the best! :lol: 

I always wondered what "milk bellies" were lol it seems kind of obvious now :roll:


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Ha, so cute.

Am really pleased Pez is doing well.

Also I was wondering what would happen with Sweetie and if you'd keep her so it's lovely to hear you will be.


----------



## kenRakuu

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Aww keep the pictures coming! they're wonderfully cute, I hope all goes well


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

For those that missed their Sweetie pics last night, I got a couple this morning. She is living in the modified SP cage I had the nakie girls in originally, and sometimes she goes up to her loft to rest away from the bubs.










Still shockingly tiny...but such a wonderful little mum. 









Bubs are good...

They are pretty pink, I used the flash on them which lightens them up. Colour very soon, maybe even tonight we'll have a better idea of what they will be


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

There is only 1 boy in this group...poor little bubby! I took a bad sexing pic of him but hopefully others can see what I saw.









The babies are starting to show colour (the dark-eyed ones at least)
I see 2 berks or variberks as runs in the family.









and I need to ask what everyone else see's on the 2nd girl from the left in my hand.








Here's her face too...hehehe

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And our little Pez

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










"Get back here kid!!!'


----------



## Punk-Kay

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Way too cute, horrible story behind them though. Glad they have got such a good home now ...She looks like an amazing mummy to those ickle babies!!!


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

I'm so proud of Sweetie. Those babies are ADORABLE.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Is the little marked girl a 'split-cap'?

:? That's a high-white marking isn't it?

Chubby bubs, though. What a good mummy, Sweetie.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Good eye Forensic!! I thought headspot possibly but a breeder friend of mine says split-capped as well 

I wonder if any of the other light-eyed babies will have interesting markings?
I have only had one other litter born here 2 years ago (in 2 days) and they were all PEW, black hoodies, black berks, and agouti.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Baby Pics 08/18 *

Well the morning light has brought us a split cap WOOT!










And her pretty face...









She seems very light for a black, so who knows at this point.

The Sugarbabies are 4 days old today and Sweetie is chewing the bars to get out...hehhe.

If anyone has had a litter in their home they know how much milky poo stinks...I am cleaning the cage every 2nd day. :roll:


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/20 *

The naming is going to be lots of fun!! :joy: 

Today's pics..I woke up with an ooogly headache but realized there was actual sun *gasp* this morning so took my pics at 7 am....LOL

Baby pile









If you look carefully you will see cap girl and the little variberk boy on the far left are lighter. I think Jo is right, agoutis.  My guess on the litter will be agouti variberk boy, agouti split cap, black berk girl, and PEW girls. :heart: Little Pez is the only one out of line here...









Variberk boy

















Split cap girl









All seem healthy and strong and chubby. :thumbup: 

And Sweetie, here you can see her deflation and how small and lean she is








She dangles well, no tuck, but no fuss








And in my hand...she's soo wee!!!









Today is also my first rescue litter's 2 year old Birthday. Happy Birthday my Bronlings!!! I hope I have time tonight for a proper celebration for them. :mrgreen:


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/21 *

Lovely to hear everyone is doing well and congrats on correctly sexing them on, what was it, day two? Impressive.

Looking forward to more photos !

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## ration1802

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/21 *

Ugh the cuteness is hurting my eyes! :lol: Gorgeous!

Did you manage to do anything for the Bronlings? Happy birfday for yesterday guys!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/21 *

The Bronlings got a post but I was so tired last night I didn't put it up here...we will have a proper celebration tomorrow 

The Sugarbabies are 6 days old, and yet again their cage is stinky, so I had to scrub it down…

So Sweetie and her babies went onto the chair.

I love baby piles









“Sis, you make a great pillow.”









Sleeping babies in my hands









So I tried a lineup from smallest to biggest…
First moment (I literally gently pinned them down to keep them still)









Second moment… :roll:









Then the Milkbar decided to join us









Time for Sweetie to get clean









Licking baby butts is serious business!!!









So many butts, not enough time. :lol:









…then she decided to clean her human while she was at it.

















I put her back and within 10 seconds she was begging to come back out sans her babies… (yes, that is an 8 oz waterbottle)


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/21 *

Aww, gorgeous gorgeous photos. I love the second to last one of Sweetie "begging" to come out of her cage again with her little hands grasping the bars tightly and her little nose poked through as far as it'll go. Too cute.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Another Rescue Adventure...Pics 08/21 *

I took some lovely pics this morning that I will post later on if you want.

But I had to post this...a video of Pez



Enjoy!! :mrgreen:


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: Sweetie and Her Sugarbabies...small vid 08/23 *

aw so cute twitchy little thing, what a lil spaz lol. 

i love how often you're updating us with pics ^.^ keep it up


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and Her Sugarbabies...small vid 08/23 *

I got individual pics this morning so if you have a favourite bub you won't have to try to figure out which one he/she is in the pile of babies :lol:

The variberk boy Moshi

















The biggest of the "PEW" girls...she's a chubby little walrus!

























The black berk girl in a moment of repose (not a state seen often :roll: )

















2nd biggest girl

















Split cap lovey








She's a lovely big girl









This sweet pic of the 2 smallest girls, Pez on right, didnt' turn out 









Pezzers pic in my hand, before I saw the Video Op ...she had just finished the sweetest yawn  

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: Sweetie and Her Sugarbabies...small vid 08/23 *

Aw I love the name Moshi!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and Her Sugarbabies...small vid 08/23 *

Only a few minutes to pop these up...8 days old!! 










Here's the biggest girl with our wee Pez








This big girl is a walrus!
















Wee Pezzers


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...8 days old 8/24*

Oh, they grow so quickly! Adorable!

Sweetie is so dang gorgeous.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...8 days old 8/24*

They are so very soft...much easier to stroke now then the gummy parchment paper skin they had before. LOLOL

Here's your 10 day update, we should have eeepers with peepers soon enough. 

"I'm going in!..."









King of the Mountain









Closeup









The second biggest chubster PEW (they range from 11-14 grams, with Pez being 8 grams as of last night)









Pez is comfortable enough to sleep anywhere...she's my Keeper :lol: 









And once she woke up, she took the opportunity for a wee groom...lick those paws and try to scrub them over her nose....awwww :mrgreen:


----------



## junior_j

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

AAAh they are too cute lil spaz

U are doing a great job , they look so healthy and happy, suppose muma has some thing to do with that to  

I want one lo!!
NO JESS YOU ENOUGH lol
Jess x


----------



## AceYourFace

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

OMG those are the cutest things I have ever seen!!!!!!! I wanna cry


----------



## chevalrose

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

So adorable!!! Being semi-new to rats and never seeing babies that young, that video was ADORABLE.


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

Adorable. Congrats on the healthy litter. 

I knew it was a "habitrail" from the original posting- those cages come from walmart. Not habitrails, actually, but the Hartz version. Much too small for rats!!

I hope they all do well, and you find many happy homes for these adorable babes. <hugs> Shelagh. You have your hands full.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Apollo1229

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

Your babies are adorable, their mommy did a good job


----------



## pwrliftinratties

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

Wow, what awesome pictures, and what an awesome YOU for rescuing all those cuties! I've never seen baby rats up close, they are sooooo cute.  Makes me wish I'd know what to do with a litter!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...10 days old 8/26*

Day 11 pics...

Good little momma








NO wonder that baby girl is the biggest one! :lol:








Hoist the Mummy!









Moshi








2nd biggest PEW








black berk girl
















Pez
















and Ms. Split Cap


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...11 days old 8/27*

Oh my goodness - that last picture, you just want to kiss the tummy.

They're such gorgeous wee things and so lucky to have found you. I'm really pleased they're all doing so well. 

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Ey*

13 days old and we have one set of eyes!!! Eeepers with Peepers! :happydance: 

"Who are you??"









"The world is big and bright!"









But whats up there??









All the Sugarbabies









The little variberk lady thought I was very tasty









Tasty feet









Pez has tasty feet too









Lots of tasty feet









How do ratties sleep with feet on their forehead? Poor Pezzers :roll:


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Ey*

Uh oh!! Eyes!! Now you'll go insane as you said you would lastnight :lol:

*Waves goodbye to Shelagh's sanity* o/


----------



## junior_j

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Eyes! *

So cute , thanks for keeping us updated!
Jess x


----------



## 2boysloose

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Eyes! *

AAAAAWWWWW! Those are seriously the cutest eepers I have EVER seen!!!!


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Eyes! *

*dies from cuteness overload* omigosh. omigosh gimme.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...13 Days old and we have Ey*

Now we are beginning the Ham-Rat stage...stubby little heads that make them look like a hamster-rat. :lol:

They are soft and pudgy...everytime I look Sweetie is nursing, so its not my feeding program 
Everyone's eyes are open except the 2nd biggest and smallest PEW...Pez is cracking today 

Now that they can see a bit "Hide me from the light!!!"









Little miss splitcap









Moshi









Little Miss V-berk








She just has the tastiest feet









This little girl is a bomber!









Pez does well in her front end but she lifts those hind legs so high she wobbles like a newborn foal. :lol: 









And the biggest girl (28 grams compared to Pez's 18 gram) gets comfy


----------



## junior_j

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

SOO CUTE

I can not believe how fast they grow lol...

They look like little worried puppies lol
Jess x


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

:lol: Little toe-suckers.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Lauren

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

Uh wow.
Congrats!

....

-ratnaps-
>:]


----------



## Shadowboxer

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

Soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## sarahisgett

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

CUTE!!!!! Keep posting pics!!


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

I'm sitting going "Awwww!" like you wouldn't believe.. what little treasures.


----------



## Katie_Griffin

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

Aww I would love the all white Girl one she is so cute!

What are you going to do with them?

Well done mummy you have sweet kid =]


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

I'll be keeping Sweetie, Pez and whomever sister doesnt get adopted most likely, rehoming Sweetie's 3 brothers, and 5 of the babies. 

18 days old! Wow time is flying! I had some worries there with Pez, she only gained a gram in 3 days, but then just gained 3 since yesterday! :joy: The biggest girl is now 35 grams and Pez is now 22 grams...quite the diffference :roll:

I tried to take pics in the basket...THAT didn't work! 








Managed to get the 3 smallest before they scarpered too...









I only got 2 shots out in the open...

The little variberk girl is a poser!








The splitcap gets comfy









...then they decided my poor rat-eaten couch was the place to be...sigh
























Pez...yummmmm








Hey Pez, whats soo tasty? (this really tickled! :lol









And when I put them back...a new start...poor Sweetie is going to have to fight them for the regular food too. :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...15 Days old *

Ooops...forgot this one.

Privacy please!! 









Sweetie is now 206 grams Woohoo!!!


----------



## junior_j

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...18 Days old *

Wow they are all thriving thanks to you and sweety!

Thanks for keeping us updated with pictures  they are SOO sweet!
Jess x


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...18 Days old *

They're positively adorable. I love and want them all!!! <3
Sweetie is a beautiful little soul also!


----------



## SamAnthrax

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...18 Days old *

tooo too too too too too too cute.
i want!

still.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...19 Days old *

Well the Sugah's are named and growing apace. We had a nice 2-3 gram weight gain for all over the last 24 hours. Mallo is 37 grams and Pez is 24 grams...woot!

Because there's only 7 I am actually able to socialize these babies more one-on-one than the Bronlings (13)...they are sweet little things 









Mallo

















And for the Moshi-lovers!
He doesn't like to be by himself in the corner








But he is totally a cuddly boy and loves pats and scritches








He is much browner than his sister, he's going to end up more like Gwinny or even Sweetie. 









Wispa is ALL girl...lemme go, need to run and explore!









Spree is just sleepy and sweet








But she wakes up fast!









Pocky is the leader in all Expeditions









Pez is active but settles fast in your hand and will lick me while I rub her little head

















And it was Aero's turn to steal the show :lol:








Aero, Moshi, and Spree
















She has a fuzzy little head I cannot resist ruffling









Some serious eating going on now...









And Aero poses in front of her Pre-Milkbar snack









**Sweetie was running off some energy while I took these pics...I bet she cannot wait until I open up the ALT so she has more room


----------



## chevalrose

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...19 Days old *

I absolutly LOVE the first picture of Mallo...so cute. 

I just want to steal them!


----------



## ration1802

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...19 Days old *

<3 Areo! Great names


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...19 Days old *

Time is flying waaay too fast! The Sugah's are 3 weeks old today! I am in a bit of rough shape today so decided I would give them their brekkie on the couch, so I might actually get still shots. :lol:

Moshi and mom come to the door...can you see the family resemblance?  









Wonderful Leonkitty from Goose read about Dilly's passing and decided to make me a wee knit Dilbert.








Pez - "Are you my friend?"








Aero takes down the knit Dilly!









Moshi is such a cuddly doll, but he looks a bit perturbed here. He always runs for me and dives under my face for kisses, which makes it very hard to take pics of. So I kept pulling him out and plopping him down where I could get a shot. :lol:









Then Mom came and showed them where breakfast was








And some decided cereal was not quite to their taste









She bolted after awhile (can you blame her?) and the bubs continued to eat
Littlest Spree








Wispa








Aero practically has her face planted :roll: 








Pocky








Mallo








Aero, Pez, Spree and Pocky 









Pezzers gained 3 grams last night, she weighs 29 grams now!!! (Compared to Mallo's 44 grams) She's perfectly fine me stroking her while she eats, and when she's not eating she popcorns away and then back again for more LOL








You have a mucky face there, Pez!








Cleaning that up


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

I could look at photos of them all for hours.

Meanwhile it's great to hear of Pez's impressive overnight weight gain. I love the subtle colouring on her head too.


----------



## dragonegg

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

Lil Spaz, that's so great how you're helping unwanted rats and their babies. Sweetie is a lovely rat and good mommy but I got choked up about how they had to live in a hamster cage and that little Zotz died. I hope the rest of her litter will grow up well. You are giving them a head start by feeding the mom well and handling the litter so they know only love from humans from the start. I wish there were more people like you out there!!!


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

I looooove these pics. Those babies are doing so well.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

They are all nicely gaining weight now, from 2-4 grams per day : I am logging their progress.

Pez is now 32 grams!!!! she's catching up, although she's still 15 grams behind Mallo's immenseness at 47 grams. :shock:

Now that I have opened up the ALT cage (to Sweetie's relief) the whole cage jigs and pops and skitters, Aero actually runs on the wheel, Sweetie loves the wheel and Pocky got to play Loop de Loop whether she wanted it or not. :laugh4: Sweetie is young enough that she is running around playing with her babies, whereas Bronwen was Mom, Sweetie is Mom and Pal 

Yesterday after Bear left me, I took out the wee ones, and they cheered me up, licking and climbing all over me, and me tickling them so they would popcorn away and then come back for more. My tears quickly turned to laughter. 

Don't mind the mess, it was first thing in the morning, so I haven't cleaned up yet...
Sleeping sugarbabies, well except Pez, she's always first to wake up for fun or food. :roll:









Sweetie was upstairs sleeping in her log hut, but they found her...








It looks like one wide white rat with many feet... :lol: 









And Moshi showed off his climbing and posing skills


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

SQUEE, they're so adorable! <3
Sweetie seems like such an awesome girl; mom and friend huh? That's the best combo to be imho. ;]

I don't know how you're not going to keep them all; are you keeping Sweetie at least?
You've probably mentioned this somewhere in the thread, but my searching skills aren't the best. xD


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

Sweetie and Pez for sure will stay with me. And most likely another little girl. I am also rehoming Sweetie's also very sweet 3 brothers from the same bad situation.

No one seems to have any interest in the bubs or the boys, and its getting harder to think of letting them go, but I must


----------



## hayleyingham

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

aww so cute and fuzzy! Wow i cant beleive how much sweetie shrunk in size, she is gorgeous. Im not suprised your keeping pez, id keep her too


----------



## RatsRock

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

Just saw this whole thread as I am new and OH MY GOODNESS!! Sweetie is the most precious thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She reminds me of what attracts me to old broken down retired racing greyhounds missing limbs and whatnot... Some sort of special rescue charm!! She is a special one!! GOOD JOB for doing what you did! So glad she found you.  What a precious!!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...3 Weeks old!! *

I only got a few pics last night of the Sugah's at 24 days old, before I was sure I had lost Moshi off the couch...I completely panicked. Of course I must've scooped him up to go back in the cage and he was under the fleece really flat. *doh* Everytime I did a headcount, I was only at 6 babies... :lol: 

The babies are growing insanely fast now!! Pez went from 32 grams on Sunday morning to 40 grams last night!! :shock: and they are chubby and fluffy now! I am thinking Sweetie and I are feeding them too well! 

It's blurry but this is Pez's shape now



























Mallo is growing into her face









Pez and Wispa


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

That's a really big gain for Pez. She's wasting no time now trying to catch up with the others - bless her.

Lovely as always to see them all doing so well. 

Any luck with finding homes for the brothers and the babies you won't keep?

You know I've been following this story from the start and if I lived anywhere near you lilspaz I'd happily offer a home to ALL the boys. If only....


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

mild interest in the 3 older boys, but nothing confirmed, and no interest in the babies  If I could just rehome the 3 boys I could keep Sweetie and all the girls...not ideal but I won't let them go to bad homes.

Pez is a wonder, I had the babies crawling all over me tonight, and Pez kept sitting on my shoulder bruxxing and nibbling on my cheek


----------



## zoe9

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

Well you've invested so much love and care into those babies I think it'd be wonderful if you could keep them. Plus definitely better to keep them than let them go to homes you weren't completely happy with, although I guess that's not really the ideal scenario (and it's why I'd be horrible at "rescuing" rats - I'd end up keeping them all !)

Would you keep Moshi too or would he go with the brothers?


----------



## mishasmom

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

The babes are absolutley adorable. I think Pez is my favorite. Looks like Spazy when she was little.


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

I want to kiss them all!


----------



## KayRatz

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

I want! I want!

I can see that when I'm out on my own I'll have way too many rats :lol:


----------



## tiffrobbins

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

I just read this whole post from beginning to end and want to give you a pat on the back for such good baby raising. Your little bubs are just lovely. Its amazing they survived from such a small little momma. Kudos to you and to Sweetie!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...24 days old!! *

Thanks tiffrobin 

Finally got a decent baby shoot in…they have all gained weight with Mallo being our heavyweight at 66 grams and Pez at 49 grams 

Got the individual pics since they weren’t cooperating at first

Pocky









Wispa









Moshi and his tiny ballsies









Mallo









Aero

















Pez

















And then the “action” shots

“Is it safe out there??”









Pez and Spree – “lets shove in here just in case”









We’re brave, but lets stand right here 

















Oooh a HAND to play with!









Lookit it's Mom!!!









...AND food :roll: (Wispa, Mallo, Pocky with her mouth open, and Spree)


----------



## kenRakuu

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...26 days old!! *

they're sooo cute


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...26 days old!! *

awwwwwww they are so adorable!! I just want to kiss them all! haha


----------



## mayatweak

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...26 days old!! *

**dies of cuteness**

Literally.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...26 days old!! *

Time for more dying folks

Well these little bubs of mine are just growing apace…Mallo is 111 grams at 4.5 weeks down to Pez at 84 grams…little chubby fluffies J

I took handheld pics, or tried to… :roll:

Pocky and Aero are such “girls”…lemme go run!








Fine! I will hold still one second..









Aero, not much better








Struggle, struggle, fine! giving up…slump









Lovely Moshi was very cooperative









as was Wispa









Spree









and big girl Mallo









then there’s Ms. Cooperative, Pez









and then I let them swarm
















Conga line!









Then they all met George, the red friend given to me by Godmother and SQ 
Areo and Wispa









Pocky









Pez









Pez and Pocky









Aero and Wispa (I think they like each other)









And Moshi-man


----------



## ration1802

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Everybody conGA! da dun dun dun dun dun DA!

Cute as ****, as always! The little Ratzillas


----------



## mishasmom

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Such cuties, Pez is still my favorite.
Hugs to the kids


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

aww they are just too precious!! lol


----------



## phaidraft

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Sending scritches their way! Cutie pies.


----------



## Suzuks

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

I'm so glad Pez is still doing good!

and I have one of those red octopus toys for my Seamus and Waffle. . . I never thought of naming it. . .hmmm, what to name it. . .


----------



## Marysmuse

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Aww, too much cute!!
So, when's Amanda coming for Moshi? 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## mayatweak

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Awwww they're so precious. Sooo ... what happens to them as they grow up? Are you going to find homes for them?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *



mayatweak said:


> Awwww they're so precious. Sooo ... what happens to them as they grow up? Are you going to find homes for them?


Sweetie's brothers, Leon and Lucas the PEW's are being adopted. Sweeties brother Dexter and her son Moshi are going to Amanda in NY 

No one seems to have any interest in the girls...  
Soo it looks like they might all be staying.


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

are you shipping them to NY or driving there?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

I will organize a rat train or transport to drive to a spot just across from the US border, to meet Amanda. I need to intro Moshi to his dad, and get my back in better shape before this attempt.


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Oh okay, thats good.
To me shipping mammals is just mean.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...32 days old!! *

Yesterday wasn't the most pleasant day as I got the Sugah's out since there was some nice bright sun for photo's but then I found that some of them had nits....sigh...lice. So ALL my rats got treated with Revolution or injectable Ivermectin (when the Rev ran out :roll.

But it was an early catch, so everyone should be just fine :thumbup: 

The Sugarbabies have hit the big Five...5 weeks that is. 

Breakfast swarm 









Mallo and Pez









Mallo









Aero and Pocky









Wispa and Pez









Pocky









Poor Spree being sat on by Pocky









Pez

















Moshi-mo









And here you can see how big they are compared to their Momma, even though she now weighs 221 grams! :mrgreen:


----------



## Emster

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *

Feel absolutely free to send Aero my way  :lol:


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *

awwwwwwww they are soooo cute!! They are pretty big compared to their mom, I mean the mom is big but they seem...wow haha. Cute little ratties they are though!!


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *

Mom is teeny..she's only 221 grams...most girls are 350 grams plus  And he's 60 grams heavier than when I got her too!! 8O


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *



lilspaz68 said:


> And he's 60 grams heavier than when I got her too!! 8O


I think you meant "she's" :lol:


----------



## Amyshizzle

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *

Oh wow lol. Why is she so tiny???


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Sweetie and her Sugarbabies...35 days old!! *

OK I am in shock...I weighed everyone...woah :shock: 

Sweetie - 230 grams - she's always going to stay small I think, but I don't think its genetics just the fact that she had 2 litters so young, and all the energy for her growth went into that...

Mallo my heavyweight - 181 grams! She's 6 weeks old and 1 day, and only 50 grams lighter than her momma! :shock: She's a sweet sweet girl 
Wispa - my slightly roman-nosed 2nd biggest PEW - 161 grams, looooves to play this one!
Moshi - 159 grams, a nice solid boy 
Aero - 157 grams, silly little monkey has decided I *need* to be in the cage with them and grabs my skin and tries to yank me in, eeping isn't working at this point. :cheeky: 
Pocky - 154 grams, I thought she was going to be trouble but she and Mallo curled up behind my neck for a long cuddly nap the other day...she's soo adorable!
Spree - 138 grams, my beautiful sweet little occasional runaway "I am NOT lost Mom!"
and Pez at 134 grams, who is trouble with a capital T. :roll: She loves the floor and will figure out ANY way to get to it...she mostly comes when called but it all depends on her mood, she is a girl alright. :doh: 
When I did this photoshoot, the troublemakers who kept trying to escape got tossed back in the cage...first Pez, then Sweetie.... :lol:

The Whole family :mrgreen:









Sweetie and Spree









Sweetie and Wispa









Pocky

















Sweetie and Pocky, her Mini-me









Aero








Trying to pull me in the cage... :roll: 









Big girl Mallo
















Mallo and her mom









Pez with Sweetie in the background









Wispa









and finally beautiful little Sweetie :heart:


----------



## Mimzy

They're all so beautiful! =]


----------



## Amyshizzle

How cute!! They are sooo precious!!


----------



## phaidraft

Eek, look how big they are! Adoooorable.


----------



## sarahisgett

too CUTE!!!!


----------



## mishasmom

The babes are getting cuter by the day. You and Sweetie did a great job.


----------

